# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Erdoğan'ın savunduğu CFR statükosu!

## bozok

*Erdoğan'ın savunduğu CFR statükosu!* 



*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*YazI Tarihi: 21/11/2009* 





Tayyip Erdoğan, bir çırpıda bu kadar istismarı nasıl yapabiliyor acaba? İşte örnekleri: 

“-Statükonun devam etmesi demek, daha fazla şehit demektir, daha fazla ölüm demektir, daha fazla kan ve daha fazla yüreği parçalanmış anne demektir. Açık söylüyorum *‘statüko devam etsin’* demek, ölümlere, çatışmalara, yıkıma, haksızlığa, hukuksuzluğa, adaletsizliğe ortak olmak demektir. Ne diyorlar *‘bırakın anneler ağlasın’,* bunu demek vicdansızlıktır. 

- *‘Evladı Kerbelayız, bu hatadır, günahtır, zulumdür, ayıptır’* diyenlere yapılan Kerbela muamelesini onaylar şekilde Meclis kürsüsüne taşımak, millet sevgisiyle insan sevgisiyle nasıl bağdaşır?.

-Merhum Alparslan Türkeş’in hoşgörülü yapıcı birleştirici tutumu hatırlatıldığında, Sayın Bahçeli öfkeleniyor, hop oturuyor hop kalkıyor. Merhum Alparslan Türkeş’in meseleye ilişkin yıllar önce dile getirdiği tespitler, bugün mirasçılarının tutum ve davranışlarından fersah fersah ileridedir, özgürlükçüdür, açılımcıdır.” 

* * *

Erdoğan’ın* “statüko”* dediği Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluş felsefesi, Anayasa’nın başlangıç ilkeleri ile ilk dört maddesidir. Bunları hedef almak, parti kapatma davasına sebep olacak suç olduğu için Erdoğan,* “statüko”* dediği bir kavrama saldırıyor. 

Bir statüko biterse, yerine yeni bir statüko gelir. Peki Erdoğan’ın savunduğu statüko nedir? 

Erdoğan, sekiz yıl önce, kendisine ABD’den CFR kaynaklı olarak gönderilen bir belgeyi parti programı haline getirmiştir. Yani partisinin felsefesini CFR denilen, dünyayı yönetmeye soyunmuş bir grup belirlemiştir. Orada, yerel yönetimlere özerklik şartı getirilmiş, Erdoğan da kabul etmiştir. 

Tam sekiz yıldır Erdoğan, belgesiyle ispat ettiğim bu durum karşısında en küçük bir açıklama yapamamıştır.

Felsefesini CFR’nin çizdiği bir siyasi partiye, ben güvenmiyorum. Halk oy veriyor ama bu gerçekleri bilmediği için! 

* * *

*“Bırakın anneler ağlasın”* diyen kimse de yok. Sadece, “Anneler ağlamasın diye Türkiye Cumhuriyeti PKK’ya teslim mi olacak?” diye soruluyor. 

*“Evladı Kerbelayız”* diyen, Dersim isyanını başlatan *Seyit Rıza* idi. İdamından önce böyle demişti. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı ise bugün devlete isyan etmiş ve idam edilmiş bir kişiyi savunuyor. Suçu ve suçluyu övüyor. 

Alparslan Türkeş’e gelince; Türkeş, ikili ilişkilerde çok kibar bir insandı. Fakat PKK terörü karşısındaki tutumuna sadece biz değil bütün Türk halkı tanıktır. Türkeş, 32. Gün programında, Orhan Doğan’a, *“Teslim mi olalım? Unutmayın, biz bu ülke için gerekirse kan da dökeriz”* demiş, telefonla bağlanan Talabani’yi de Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ne ihanet etmemeleri için uyarmıştı. 

* * *

Erdoğan,* “Sıkıştıkları her yerde Atatürk’ün arkasına saklanıyorlar”* diyor. 

AKP iktidarı döneminde Atatürk’ün bütün ilkeleri çiğnenmiştir. Dolayısıyla devletin bağımsızlığını korumak isteyen herkes, Atatürk’e sarılmak zorundadır. 

Erdoğan’ın sadece, “Eğer 81 vilayette halkınla kucaklaşamıyorsan, halkınla bütünleşemiyorsan, *‘Ben Türkiye’nin partisiyim’* diyemezsin” derken doğruyu söylüyor. Diğer siyasi partiler, bu konuda işe yarar bir yaklaşım getirememişlerdir. 

Erdoğan, “Müzakere gibi, mütareke gibi kavramları dillerine dolayanlar, tam bir gözü dönmüşlük içinde ülkemizin huzuruna kastediyorlar” diyor. Tayyip Bey, bu kavgacı üslupla mı ülkeye huzur getirecek?

...

----------

